# EX-WIFE: TV FISHING SHOW HOST JOSE WEJEBE KILLED IN EVERGLADES CITY PLANE CRASH



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

http://m.naplesnews.com/news/2012/apr/06/plane-crash-reported-everglades-city/


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Tragic news.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow thats tragic. Ive spoken with him before, and he was very un-arrogant and un-cocky like most guides. A real down to earth guy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Very sad... I used to deliver UPS to him in the keys years ago. If he was home he would always talk with me awhile. A super nice person.
RIP Jose..... You will be missed


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

wow... :'(

Tragic. That was my my and my wife's favorite show. I wake her up on Saturday morning, just in time to watch it and then we go fishing. He seems like such a genuine guy and one of the few shows that you actually learn from watching. He will be missed for sure.

I just told my wife and she was genuinly upset. Never met the guy, but we are both saddened. Our sentiments go out to his family and loved ones...


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

This is very sad news. Never met Jose, but always loved his show. The comments from those who have met him confirm my impressions of what he was like in person. A lot of fisherpersons and non-fisherpersons will mourn his passing.


----------



## Dickerson (Mar 12, 2012)

Likely the best salt show ever aired.

RIP, Jose.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great guy, Great show! I surely will miss the Spanish Fly! RIP Jose


----------



## Low_Life (Feb 27, 2009)

R.I.P. Jose. He was a great inspiration to all of us who fish in Florida and
elsewhere I'm sure. I saw him at the Miami Int'l. Boat Show as I do every
year doing his thing. He will be missed.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I fished him a few times and worked on a video with him back in the 1990's..he was quite a character to say the least. He lived life to it's fullest and always went head strong crazy into anything he did. Sad to know he died in a machine rather than out on the water where he belonged.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

I lived in the keys back in the early-mid 80"s just north of plantation yacht harbor.Stu Apte lived down the street and took Jose under his wing for a period of time allowing him to stay at his house.Stu was a great mentor for R. Murphy and others that had desire and showed promise.
Skip Nielson (catch 22 bud n marys) told me a story where he and Jose got stuck back in the glades as kids and crawled into the front hatch of their flats boat to get through the night.I asked Skip how they both fit into that tight hole,"when your desperate you can accomplish anything".The fishing community will miss him dearly.He was most respected !


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

In 10 years of being involved in the fishing industry I have met countless great people. Jose will go down as one of the greatest. He inspired to chase the dream of guiding. He was a hero to me. I met him several times and some spent time with him at trade shows. With as many people he came in contact with, I know he didn't know me from Adam, but everytime I did spend time with him, it was like we had been friends for years and would have great conversations. That persona came from living life to the fullest and being able to follow a passion and turn it into a career. Not only did he have an opportunity to live the dream, he turned his opportunities into opportunities for others through the work he did for children's charities and for anglers in the Armed Services. We all sould be so lucky to have that chance. There will never be another Jose. I love you Spanish Fly and I will miss you!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I had the fortune of meeting him about 10-12 years ago in ATL. He truly was down to earth like others have mentioned. A great guy that many will miss. He was the only one doing the out of the way adventure fishing that I like to do. That last show he did with the small boats was cool. He even drug out a noe. RIP Jose :'(


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

A class act who brought much needed attention to the guides and fishing communities in MS and LA hit so hard after Katrina and the BP Oil Spill.  His show inspired me (and many other I'm sure) to get into fishing.  

I got married in Key West in '03 and ran across his old SeaCraft when I was coming back from a charter in Stock Island.  A few days later I got to go on my first fly fishing trip to the Marquesas to chase Tarpon with a young guide named Will Benson, who had just started guiding full time that month, and later appeared on Jose's show in a episode about Permit.  Brings back some great memories!









My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Always enjoyed his show, maybe the best saltwater show ever. He will be missed.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Jose was a hero to me and many who met him. Soft spoken and friendly. I have rarely met a fisherman or celebrity for that matter who didn't have a chip on his shoulder. I was fortunate to meet and talk to him and feel the world is a drearier place now that he is gone. He was living the dream all fishermen have of traveling the world, fishing on his terms, and enjoying people and the water all over the world. God speed Jose.


----------

